# 200SX and 200SX



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Why did Nissan call the Silvia a 200SX? Austraila has most all the cars that Japan has, so why would they do that? Did Austraila not have a U.S. type 200SX?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Nissan is a company with weird nomenclature(way of naming) in respect to changing markets. Hell, here they called your car a 200sx and sentra, while in Japan it was Lucino and Sunny. They rebadge cars for different markets based upon whatever their market research feels is best, and its a wholly illogical process.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Its a whole fuzzy logic process. lol So the Lucino was a U.S. Spec 200SX?


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Yep, the Lucino is what they called the 200SX. I have also noticed that the North American market seems to be the only one that changes the name of the cars the sell here.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Except the 200SX thing


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Pacman said:


> *Why did Nissan call the Silvia a 200SX? Austraila has most all the cars that Japan has, so why would they do that? Did Austraila not have a U.S. type 200SX? *



its also called the 200sx because of its engine (sr20...)


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Because U.S. drivers are a bunch of ass monkeys who don't know how to maintain a turbo engine.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

If you do a search you might be able to find this information.

I will say that some of the Nissans from overseas do have names that are derived from the motor.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

Nissan NA stinks...the worst ever.


----------

